# Reports from the nipple can



## jackfish28 (Mar 13, 2015)

A group of us are going out to the nipple and they can this Saturday. We are going to try to catch some tile fish etc. when we get there and then troll around for some tuna etc. Has anyone been out there in the last couple of weeks? Any advice appreciated. How far out is blue water right now?


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Blue is a long way from the nipple right now.


----------



## fishen (Dec 13, 2011)

No expert by any means but I wouldn't bother trolling that area, I'd just go straight to dropping. I'm planning to go out Sunday to do some bottom bumping.


----------



## jackfish28 (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I heard the news. We are green water fishing 90 miles offshore. Great, hopefully will be able to find some dophin and maybe wahoo. They loaded up on 20 pound snapper and grouper last week so it may end up just being a long snapper trip. It beats work anyway


----------

